# Malware Warning



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

On several of the current topics, e.g. Prat in a Bentley, I'm getting a Google warning saying that it has detected Malware on the TTOC.CO.UK site.

Is it just me? I'm running Chrome.

Ldn


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Is it every time? Otherwise it's likely to be related to the advert inserts.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Already looking into it thanks. It was reporting it in Firefox but not IE at work 20 minutes ago, but now I'm home it's not showing any warning at all.

Also when logging into Google web tools it was showing nothing found on the site which was suspicious.

All a bit odd...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

London said:


> On several of the current topics, e.g. Prat in a Bentley, I'm getting a Google warning saying that it has detected Malware on the TTOC.CO.UK site.
> 
> Is it just me? I'm running Chrome.
> 
> Ldn


TTOC site or this site AVG has just popped up two warnings on here


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm on Firefox and I cant get past the warning.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I had about 5 yesterday on the TTOC forum but non today


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

It's odd as I've been getting the warning on this thread (ironic) but suddenly it's OK.

Ldn


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Getting this on about 50% of the posts I open

Edit: including this thread


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right well, firstly if you use Internet Explorer you can still view the site if needed.

After spending a good few hours trying to work out the problem I have now got the bottom of it. Somebody has managed to hack the software running the banner adverts on the TTOC site and inject an extra line of code into each banner (of the three currently shown). This code is simply a hidden iframe to open up another website hosting some sort of malware.

I've removed these links, and totally disabled the banner advert software to make sure this cannot happen again. This was eventually found from the reports provided by Google about their findings of the site and the reason for the alert being shown.

I've not asked Google to rescan the entire site which should lead to this alert being removed all being well.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Google have now removed the alert warning, so it's all good


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Nick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Nick. Fantastic work 8)


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Great stuff Nem. What software are you using for banners?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Jae said:


> Great stuff Nem. What software are you using for banners?


It was using OpenX which I have now totally removed from the website. Seeing as we're moving to Joomla we'll just be using the built in banner interface with it when the new site goes live, so no point in updating OpenX. Also it seems like there isn't much in the way of development for that software now anyway.


----------

